# Opinions on a Burley Rivazza tandem.



## Spinman

Anyone on the forum heard of a Burley Rivazza model tandem? I'm looking at one of these used that appears in very good condition. Seller says it is a medium size that is adjustable.He rides in the captains seat and at 5'8" he is stretched out but as a stoker he's just right.So myself being 6'2" is this maybe a no-fit situation? My wife is 5'10"and would be a stoker initially,but I see myself at the stoker position perhaps being a little cramped. Is the standover height and top tube measurement pretty much the main issue to consider or do you add in all the factors? and everything has to be spot on or adjustable as he says give me some room to play? It's a great deal,but if the bike doesn't fit the price is irrelevant...I presume?...Thx's


----------



## DaveT

I had a Rivazza, a wonderful bike. 

Is it possible for you and your wife to ride the bike? While it sounds like you may be able to adjust it to fit, actually riding it will put you in a better position to tell.

This Rivazza geometry chart may help.


----------

